
Navy recommends reinstating captain of coronavirus-stricken aircraft carrier - toomuchtodo
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/04/24/coronavirus-navy-recommends-reinstating-uss-theodore-roosevelt-captain-crozier.html
======
toomuchtodo
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22765435](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22765435)

